# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  da li vrijedi?

## nesretna

Molim za savjet. Ako sam na krivom mjestu, vičite.Da li vrijedi boriti se za brak kad se druga strana ponaša  neodgovorno. U braku sam dvije godine, imamo malog od 8 mjeseci. Ja sam stalno tužna i nesretna i naravno sama po cijele dane sa svekrvom, naravno odvojeni na katu. Muž mi je totalno nezaiteresiran za sve. Dođe kasno s posla, odmah se hvata kompa ili teleteksta, a s mali se poigra pola sata jer ne zna što bi s njim, a voli ga.Ja po cijele dane čistim,perem, kuham i naravno bakčem se s  mali a za šta. ni hvala ne dobijem.Fali mi nježnosti, ljubavi i pažnje, a to dobijem kad se njemu hoće. kad mu to sve kažem, onda ja fantaziram, nisam normalna, još je on super kakvih sve ima, a sve završni nasiljem, ne tuče me ali me gura, čupa....naravno uvijek sam ja za sve kriva i moram se mijenjati a on je savršen, stalno me tužaka mami, a ja sam svaki dan u suzama. bojim se otići da mi ne uzme malog jer mi je već prijetio. kad sam i otišla u trudnoći na jedan dan, nije me ni zvao ni tražio. znam da me voli na svoj način ali mi je jako teško i ne znam kako dalje. svojima se ne želim vratiti zbog sramote, imam posao ali sam na porodiljnom, a ko će mi malog čuvat. imam sto pitanja ako odem. molm za savjet, hvala vam.

----------


## mayato

zašto je ovo na pdf-u "komentari na tekstove s portala"???

----------


## Sanja :)

Ne tuce te,ali cupa... Pa to je tuca! Sramota se vratiti? Zasto? Pa zar je bolje da djete zivi,slusa,gleda...cupanje i sl?! Nego nesto poduzeti! Ili spasiti brak,ili sebe i djete,a jos k tome imas gdje i posao! Tesko je tu dati savjet konkretan,ali spasiit brak,ako se dvoje vole,postuju,imaju zajednicke putove... Da naravno! Sjesti,popricat,vidjeti sto to njemu ne pase na tebi,na cemu trebas ti ili on,ili oboje poraditi! Pa rezimirat situaciju i vidjet kako dalje! Sa druge strane,mozda ni on vise ne vidi zajednicki put pa ceka da se ti pokrenes,da doneses odluku... A on do tada radi kako njemu odgovara!
Da ti kaze hvala? Zasto,nema potrebe?! To je tvoje djete takodjer,i ako iz posta gledam situaciju da je on taj negativan,bori se za djete,uzivaj u njemu,u ljubavi,paznji... Svakako djete nije bahcanje i odradivanje kroz dnevni ritual! Ako imas puno obveza u kuci,pokusaj drugacije rasporediti,ostatak vremena posveti se djetetu i sebi! To je beba,i duuugi niz godina ce vas trebati,bili zajedno ili ne,ali kao sretne i stalozene ljude!

----------

